
Asp.net Core 3.1 Social Login and Multi-Tenancy - yekuta
https://volosoft.com/blog/ASPNET-CORE-3.1-Social-Login-and-Multi-Tenancy
======
yekuta
How to set social login options (Facebook, Google, Microsoft, Twitter, OpenId
Connect and WsFederation) per tenant.

